# Carving: Tips that work for me



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Good tips mate, saw some similar on wolf's instructional video and was determined to use them then got to the slope and forgot about them, guess I was concentrating to much on not falling, I've been going heal to toe with a lot of success but going from toe to heal I just cant bring the board round, mostly due to nervousness about falling backwards onto my coccyx (injured it a few weeks back, then again about 10 days ago.. which incidently stopped it hurting anymore...)

These tips, if I remember them, should help


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

vicarious81 said:


> Good tips mate, saw some similar on wolf's instructional video... I've been going heal to toe with a lot of success but going from toe to heal I just cant bring the board round, mostly due to nervousness about falling backwards onto my coccyx (injured it a few weeks back, then again about 10 days ago.. which incidently stopped it hurting anymore...)
> 
> These tips, if I remember them, should help


Thanks for the kind words. What video are you referring to?

I also injured my coccyx (tailbone) pretty severely last week which I re-injured yesterday after a spectacular crash following a wiked toe side edge catch that sent me flying!!!!

By the way, I find it much easier going toe to heel. Go figure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

The ones in the stickied thread by snowolf.

Yeah I fell hard on the coccyx and was on my hands and knees for 5 mins wondering if it was broken, then it was aching for over a week, then I went heal to toe at speed and lost balance and fell on it again, dunno if it popped it back into place or what but its been 100% since lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

It's been mentioned by Snowolf in a few other threads recently, but just to get all the good carving tips in one place I'll post it again here:

For toeside carving, arch your back and stick your hips out in front of you (instead of leaning over at the waist). I tried this out last week, and (when I remembered to do it) it made my toeside carves more stable and easier to control.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*you carve, you carve, you carve...*

I carve 99% of the time and this what I think about:

1) Mental mapping = looking at the snow in front of me and mapping out my course with my eyes.
2) Gaining enough speed = flat base till you're hauling ass
3) Driving into each turn. I cross over first with my upper body.
4) Patience = waiting and compressing low into the apex of each turn. This takes conditioning.

:thumbsup: Remaining balanced within a duality of forces. So if you do it right, it's effortless action.
1.) Centripetal force is "the trip" holding you on edge as you arc across the fall-line. Squats....
2.) Centrifugal force is where you go once you release the pressure built up on edge. Let it take you down the fall line and into your next turn.

Don't over think it. Get a lot of mileage. Complete you tuns back up hill to practice. (look first even on your heal-side!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

did a carve on friday, up the face of the big wall ride at okemo, flat based into it, and layed into a toeside carve so hard, my feet were above my head on the snow pile..... i made a complete 180 degree laid out carve.. im so stoked on it still....dont worry they were re-doing the park for the weekend....


----------

